# αφότου = since; after



## nickel (Feb 7, 2010)

Το *αφότου* είναι σύνδεσμος και σημαίνει «από τότε που». Προέρχεται από την αρχαία φράση _αφ’ ότου_, αλλά εδώ και μερικούς αιώνες γράφεται σαν μία λέξη, οπότε δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω από πού προέκυψαν μερικές χιλιάδες _αφ’ ότου_ στο διαδίκτυο. 

Μεταφράζεται κανονικά με ένα *since* ή *after*, ανάλογα με τις χρονικές σχέσεις (_after_ όταν και οι δύο πράξεις έχουν ολοκληρωθεί στο παρελθόν). Η δευτερεύουσα πρόταση (π.χ. _since someone did something / after someone had done something_) μπορεί να γίνει και _since / after + ουσιαστικό_. Τι λένε τα ελληνικά λεξικά;

ΛΝΕΓ:
*αφότου* σύνδ. από το χρονικό σημείο που θεωρείται αφετηρία, από τότε που: _αφότου μετανάστευσε, δεν έδωσε σημεία ζωής_.

ΛΚΝ:
*αφότου* [afótu] σύνδ. χρον. : εισάγει δευτερεύουσες χρονικές προτάσεις και δηλώνει πράξη η οποία χρονικά προηγείται από αυτό που εκφράζει η κύρια πρόταση, προσδιορίζοντας το χρονικό σημείο από το οποίο αρχίζει να ισχύει· από τότε που: _Δεν τους ξαναείδε, αφότου τελείωσαν τα μαθήματα. Αφότου παντρεύτηκαν, ξέκοψαν από την παρέα μας._

Οι δικές μου μεταφραστικές απόπειρες:
Since he emigrated to the United States / Since his emigration to the States there has been no sign of life from him.
_I haven’t seen them since school ended._ αλλά He never saw them again after school had ended.
After they got married, they cut themselves off / they drifted away from our group of friends.
(Αλλά: _Αφότου παντρεύτηκαν, τους έχουμε δει τρεις φορές όλες κι όλες. Since they got married, we haven’t met more than three times._)

Έριξα όμως μια ματιά και στα παραδείγματα του Θησαυρού (ΕΘΕΓ):

1 Η διαπίστωση μπορεί να είναι θλιβερή, αλλά αξίζει να διατυπωθεί: αφότου έπεσε το τείχος του Βερολίνου, οι οικονομικές επιδόσεις της Ευρωζώνης ήταν από τις μετριότερες στον κόσμο, κατώτερες από των ΗΠΑ και του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου, πράγμα που το γνωρίζει ο καθένας, αλλά επίσης μόλις ίσες με της Ιαπωνίας, κάτι που δεν το ξέραμε.
2 Το Ντισκάβερι αναμένεται πίσω στη Γη αύριο, αφότου θα έχει ολοκληρώσει με επιτυχία την αποστολή του, που περιλαμβάνει ανεφοδιασμό του Διαστημικού Σταθμού και δοκιμή νέων επισκευαστικών τεχνικών στο Διάστημα.
3 Σε ορισμένα κράτη μέλη της Ε.Ε., οι πολιτικοί και τα μέσα ενημέρωσης πιπιλίζουν ad nauseam την καραμέλα της αναγκαίας αναμόρφωσης της ΚΑΠ, μόλις έξι μήνες αφότου άρχισε να ισχύει η πιο μακρόπνοη μεταρρύθμιση στην ιστορία της.
4 Η συγκρότηση μιας τέτοιας λίστας θα έχει για την κ. Φεσσά διπλό αποτέλεσμα: δεν θα έχουμε μια περιπτωσιακή αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος και θα αποφεύγονται κηρύξεις κατόπιν εορτής, αφότου, δηλαδή, επέλθει το «μοιραίο».
5 Αφότου απελευθερώθηκε, ο Μαλμπρινό επιμένει ότι προσπάθησε να είναι υποχωρητικός και συγκαταβατικός με τους απαγωγείς του.​
Τα 1 και 5 είναι στο ίδιο πρότυπο (_since the fall of the Berlin Wall, since his release_). Το 3 είναι *after* (_only since six months after _…). Το 2 είναι στο μέλλον, άρα αποκλείεται το _since_· ωστόσο είναι ένα ασυνήθιστο «αφότου» — δεν είναι «από τότε που» και εγώ θα έγραφα «αφού» (και θα μετέφραζα «after it has successfully completed its mission»). Περίεργο είναι και το «αφότου» του 4: μάλλον θα έπρεπε να γράφει «αφού θα έχει, δηλαδή, επέλθει το “μοιραίο”» (μετάφραση με after).

Παρατηρώ ότι τα (έντυπα) ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά δίνουν μόνο το _since_. Αλλά και στη χρήση βλέπουμε και «αφότου» που δεν σημαίνουν «από τότε που».


----------

